# Help with baby robin (American robin)



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

HI guys, a while ago i came across a blue egg in my yard, at the time nothing looked to be in the egg. I put it in my incubator and thank goodness I did because the chick is growing in the egg. I have raised plenty of doves and pigeons from eggs but never an American robin. i know that these robin babies eat a lot of bugs and earthworms, but i know that earthworms are a MAIN diet for chicks and adults. did you know that a baby American robin eats 14 feet of worm by the time it fledges? I am guessing to feed it worm and cricket, i have lizards that eat crickets and my local pet store sells nightcrawler worms, i think to feed it this but should i give it fruit? or am I wrong and maybe I should feed it no bugs and some other food? pls help me out i really want this thing to live, i am exited for the experience but nervous, i love raising pigeons will this be the same? any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you know which species of robin? If it is an American Robin, then it is protected by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act. If it is a protected bird, it's literally a federal crime to possess the egg or the bird. Might be best to take the wee birdy to a wildlife rehabber.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_robin





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migratory_Bird_Treaty_Act_of_1918











How to find a wildlife rehabilitator


Get help for orphaned, sick or injured wildlife using this state-by-state listing




www.humanesociety.org


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

it is an American robin and the rehab center by my home said its best to leave the egg because it is underdeveloped and whatever. my parents said they won't drive too far so i am kind of in a bad situation, so I'll just care for it. got any tips?


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, avoid the United States Department of Fish and Wildlife.

"*16 U.S. Code § 707 - Violations and penalties; forfeitures *
(a)Except as otherwise provided in this section, any person, association, partnership, or corporation who shall violate any provisions of said conventions or of this subchapter, or who shall violate or fail to comply with any regulation made pursuant to this subchapter shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction thereof shall be fined not more than $15,000 or be imprisoned not more than six months, or both."


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

umm are you some kind of cop, do you think animal patrol is going to bust in a 13 year old's house and arrest me for six months because of an egg that I'm trying to save, their are a lot more problems in the world i don't think they'll care about an egg of a common robin.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

You posted about it in a public forum on the Internet. Flaunting a federal crime is generally not a good idea.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

all i am trying to do is a good deed for a egg an EGG you sound crazy


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Taking the bird to a federally licensed wildlife rehabber would be a good deed which won't cost your folks $15,000, plus legal fees of course.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

to be clear if I was a hoarder hording multiple robins nobody would ever know about. and sure the police are going break my door down and and arrest me for keeping an egg, that law was made to stop people from breeding these birds and abusing them. goodbye


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Your life is likely to proceed far more smoothly if you comply with laws, even if you also advocate for changing laws with which you disagree. The best thing for the bird is to be raised with other wild robins, if possible.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thank you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

pigeonroger154 said:


> HI guys, a while ago i came across a blue egg in my yard, at the time nothing looked to be in the egg. I put it in my incubator and thank goodness I did because the chick is growing in the egg. I have raised plenty of doves and pigeons from eggs but never an American robin. i know that these robin babies eat a lot of bugs and earthworms, but i know that earthworms are a MAIN diet for chicks and adults. did you know that a baby American robin eats 14 feet of worm by the time it fledges? I am guessing to feed it worm and cricket, i have lizards that eat crickets and my local pet store sells nightcrawler worms, i think to feed it this but should i give it fruit? or am I wrong and maybe I should feed it no bugs and some other food? pls help me out i really want this thing to live, i am exited for the experience but nervous, i love raising pigeons will this be the same? any info is greatly appreciated.


Any insect eating bird can be raised on cat pellets. Soak in hot water till soft and feed small pieces. I use an artist paintbrush to put the food into the back of the beak. They are easier to raise than pigeons, a hungry chick will gape for food and stop when fed enough. Feed every hour or two, he will let you know when hungry. He will also produce a dropping every time you feed him.

When a bit older, you can introduce live food such as mealworms and small crickets.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thank you, i have a kitten so should i give it his nuggets, which flavor fish or chicken, and should i give it no worms? should i give him a heat lamp or pad? thank you very much


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Give the chicken flavour. No need for worms at this stage, when he is older you can start offering live mealworms. A heatpad will be better. Cover the heatpad with a soft fleezy blanket and fold the blanket to form a hole where you can put him inside so that he is covered on all sides and the top as well.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thank you for helping just to sure, how old should he be when i give him worms and do you recommend the kitten brand "IAM's" or " buffalo wilderness"


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Not sure about the brand. I use Montego classic cat pellets, but you will probably not get this in your country.

Try the mealworms when he is about 2 weeks old. Mealworms are actually not that nutritious. But you will need to teach him to catch live prey. So then you can continue with the catpellets and mealworms.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

can i also buy him earthworms since that is his natural diet, and to be sure, only cat food when he is under two weeks. thank you so much for all the help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes you can.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thank you for all the help


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

ill post when he hatches


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

so the egg is starting to chip, think it will be hatched in the morning. to be sure, how many cat pellets should i give it per feeding at this stage of life?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've never raised an insect eating bird from day 1. You can gently tap the top of his beak to get him to open it. Feed small pieces until he stops gaping. You will probably need to feed every hour, sunrise to sunset. He will stop begging for food when he has had enough to eat. His droppings should be brown and white, then you know he is hydrated as well. If he gets constipated and don't produce droppings, then you can grate an appel and feed small amounts of the juice to him.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thank you, he made it thru the night.


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

To feed it cut nightcrawlers into 1-inch pieces and feed two every hour. Do not over-feed as it will over-eat and could die. I would not recommend crickets as they are much more work to prepare


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

Doves Witness said:


> Taking the bird to a federally licensed wildlife rehabber would be a good deed which won't cost your folks $15,000, plus legal fees of course.


this is a very difficult crime to prosecute. Also, it is not well enforced. I have raised several dozen birds and there has never been an issue.


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 10, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I've never raised an insect eating bird from day 1. You can gently tap the top of his beak to get him to open it. Feed small pieces until he stops gaping. You will probably need to feed every hour, sunrise to sunset. He will stop begging for food when he has had enough to eat. His droppings should be brown and white, then you know he is hydrated as well. If he gets constipated and don't produce droppings, then you can grate an appel and feed small amounts of the juice to him.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thanks the baby is doing well, and how old should the bird be when i give it worms, quick question, have you ever raised and American robin from this age, just wondering. and yes, as long as you don't go to a wildlife station and scream out IM KEEPING AN ILLEGAL BIRD!! their will be no issue.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Never a robin. But starlings, a woodpecker and a african pipit. I waited till they start hopping around and then introduced the worms. Post some photos.


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 10, 2021)

pigeonroger154 said:


> thanks the baby is doing well, and how old should the bird be when i give it worms, quick question, have you ever raised and American robin from this age, just wondering. and yes, as long as you don't go to a wildlife station and scream out IM KEEPING AN ILLEGAL BIRD!! their will be no issue.


I cannot believe people are screaming about saving a Robin. Thank you for your effort. At these times it’s embarrassing to be a human. I wonder what they will do if you run with scissors?


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

The youngest robin I've raised was 3-5 days old, I started it on 1/2 inch pieces of redworm, and when it was about 8 days old I switched to nightcrawlers. the way I guessed is to look down its throat when it gapes. also if you intend on releasing it into the wild you will want to make sure it sees a picture of another robin when it opens its eyes, assuming it's not too late, otherwise it will imprint on you, and releasing it will be much more difficult.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A mirror will help as well.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

i used one of my spoiled parrots mirrors and put it with the baby, my parrot threw a FIT lol even though he has two more. the robin is starting to grow pinfeathers!! 😀


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ah that is great!


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

hey do you know what it means when the birds poop is mushy and all brown? should i switch to worms now?


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, if the bird has pinfeathers I would definitely switch to worms.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

pigeonroger154 said:


> hey do you know what it means when the birds poop is mushy and all brown? should i switch to worms now?


Can you post a photo?


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

idk how to post a picture on my computer, the poop is brown and mushy my pet store was closed today but tomorrow i will go pick up some nightcrawlers. other thank this the chicks seem normal.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

i will mix bits of the worm with bits of the kitten food.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

pigeonroger154 said:


> idk how to post a picture on my computer, the poop is brown and mushy my pet store was closed today but tomorrow i will go pick up some nightcrawlers. other thank this the chicks seem normal.


Is there a paperclip somewhere? I will check later on computer.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Click on the "paperclip" icon below and then upload the attachment. Much easier from your phone, take photos and then just attach.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Whoa, whoa!!! Doves Witness, you need to take that mentality somewhere else.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

navamanas said:


> Whoa, whoa!!! Doves Witness, you need to take that mentality somewhere else.


No need for being rude. Too many members have left this site due to this.


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Marina B said:


> No need for being rude. Too many members have left this site due to this.


That wasn't rudeness. It was an expression of dismay because of one member's extreme legalism.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

^ I didn't post about it because of any special regard for the relevant law but rather because of the _person_. People who actively care for wild birds are few and far between. I wish that I had received better guidance when I was young, so I offered some to the original poster. Perhaps later in life, when someone else chooses to violate a law in a way which affects the original poster, he may remember having done so himself. Such late realizations are rarely pleasant.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

hi, today he was finally set free, i have taken him out in my yard and let him stay in a mesh coop overnight for many nights to get used to it, when i let him free he would always come back for a little bit each day less and less each day though. today was the first day he did not come to my yard, wish my baby luck.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, I followed your thread. Just want to say that you did a great job with him 👍😁!


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

Congratulations! You have saved a life. You had no prompting to do so and yet you demonstrated an amazing amount of compassion. I hope you are proud of yourself.


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

thank you all for your support and help, saw him today on a phone line.


----------

